# HOw long after harvest will my seeds be ready to germinate??



## chiefMOJOrisin (Jan 4, 2007)

My last harvest consisted of 4 sweettooth plants and more than a few OG Kush plants. Dumb things happened and a hermie emerged from the group of OGs. I killed that mofo quick fast and in a hurry and added it to my collection of sh*t for making budder. 

However, to my dismay, throughout the remaining flowering period beans started popping up. In the end this was ok cuz out of 15 plants, i collected less than 20 seeds. And the genetics should rock my box. If i had a box. 

Most of the seeds did come from the sweettooth plants. I'm guessing this happened because there were more S.Tooth plants around the hermie than there were OGs. 

Anyhoo...all the nugs were completely dry and were put into mason jars to start curing on 12/21. I wanted to start my next grow a.s.a.p,  so I planted 10 of the crossed beans on the 27th. as of now, 1/4, 5 of 10 have sprouted. I used peat pellets for both germinating and starting the seedlings.  I should add that in addition to the og x s.tooth, there were 5 NL beans and 10 bagseeds.  15 of 15 germinated and sprouted.  

Was this too soon?? Also...are all the seeds going to be the same?? Meaning, are some gonna be 75% OG and 25% S.Tooth? And some vise versa? Is there a way I can tell??  This is my first run in with my own genetics.  I never really gave it any attention in any of my other grows.  But i like playing Marijuana God. :stoned:


----------



## Hick (Jan 4, 2007)

seeds will germinate at a better rate if given at least a 30 day drying period. 
on a cross like yours, of two totally unrelated plants, your plants "should" be relatively similar in charcteristics. (an F1 hybrid)..._NEXT_ generation gets interesting...


----------



## chiefMOJOrisin (Jan 8, 2007)

hey thanks man. I let the plants hang for 2 weeks, then cure for atleast 3 more...that should be long enough right?? 

hell yea I can't wait to see the buds from these.  I've always been in love with sweet tooth.  I've never grown a plant with more trichs.  and huge calyxes.  Very light and heady though.   But the Kush is nice and dense (dense as headys can be i guess.  not like BCs though) so both strains (i hope) will make a nice hybrid.  The best part is naming them:bong:


----------

